# 12 month to 60



## ponder60 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello all
I will be 60 in about 12 month and would like to be in better shape and look like i am in shape. 

I have been in and out of the gym in the last 10 years but mostly out for the last 2 years with a pinched nerve in my back.

I am 6'4" 279 and most folks say i dont look that heavy. I can not do lunges or 'kick outs'. 

44 waist and 52 chest

I want to make my lower back stronger and my arms bigger. Looking for a 'fitness' shape not a body builder v shape. 

I am not driven by ego just want to get it done. 

Well that is me and I am thankful for any advise.

Ponder 60


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ponder60* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 3, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 3, 2012)

welcome


----------



## lisarox (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## dgp (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome, you can reach your goals at any age.

Here is a video of one of my members
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK6_DD8vAoE&feature=player_detailpage

You need to train smart, and at your level.  Age is only a number condition is an attitude


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome, check out the training and diet/nutrition forums and read everything 'Built' ever writes.


----------



## ArmyofOne (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## ArmyofOne (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## readyornott (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------

